# HAUNTED RADIO: hush, erebus, walking dead, bates, blair witch, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are wrapping up the month of July with tons of news from Comic Con including Blair Witch, The Woods, Shout Factory, The Walking Dead, Bates Motel, Hush, Erebus and more!!

Then, we review the 'Twilight Zone' episode 'A Most Unusual Camera' and then the Freek returns with a classic Abbot and Costello show featuring the one and only Bela Lugosi. All of this and so much more on the July 27 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-072716.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

